# Resurected



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

*Resurrected*

I had started this build about 12 years ago. I recently dug it out of my shop and am starting it up again! I was going to do it as a '66 2 door wagon, but have since changed my mind.

This is where I stopped on it 12 years ago.









This what I have done to it in the last couple of days.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Wow! Beautiful connection, almost seamless. Looks like you're going for a panel look. Should be awesome!
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha! That is so awesome! What color do you plan on painting it? Gold?


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

be nice if he paints in metalic purple with those orange/yellow flames, like on the box.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

i built that same wagon and it come out like this


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

BudJ63 said:


> I had started this build about 12 years ago. I recently dug it out of my shop and am starting it up again! I was going to do it as a '66 2 door wagon, but have since changed my mind.
> 
> 
> This what I have done to it in the last couple of days.


Looks like a worthy project. That would make it what, a '66 Nomad Panel Van?


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Steve244 said:


> Looks like a worthy project. That would make it what, a '66 Nomad Panel Van?


LOL Yeah, something like that! I am even considering putting some chrome ribs on the tailgate!


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Bud,

Killer wagon you've got going there.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That should be great when it's finished!! Show us more when you can! ...Jeff


----------



## big brian (Apr 21, 2009)

nice job


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Where's the update?!?!?!?!


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Update. Chassis and body test fit.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

Good job looks if i didn't know better i would think that was a kit it self!


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Some ride height adjustments and smoothing out the flat panels.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Or it could be a hearse for fast midgets?


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

wow Bud, thats coming out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks great! lol, Steve, hearse for fast midgets.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great work! I'd love to do that with a '69 front clip and cowl induction hood.

Thanks for all the great pics!

Steve


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Been slow going. Can't seem to get rid of the weld lines in the sides. Added a little color.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's getting there! :thumbsup:


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

Thats coming together great, Bud


----------



## qkenuf4u2 (Aug 10, 2009)

to much air in that right rear.....gonna wear odd.... looks like ya got a bit more sanding/feathering to do on those panels... cool project...


----------

